# need D&D game



## pvt. patterson (Apr 17, 2005)

i live in palatine il, so some thing around there(1 hour away is ok) but i am in need of some d&d.. and wondering if any groups around here have some spots open..

thanks,
pvt. patterson


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 20, 2005)

I know some groups in Chicago proper and I myself live in Mt. Prospect. How far are you from there?


----------



## pvt. patterson (Apr 24, 2005)

about 20 min.


----------



## yooperjer (Apr 27, 2005)

*Working on a group in Northbrook*

Not sure if one of the others got you into a game but I am currently working on getting some new players for my group, (had a couple leave town).  We play in Northbrook, please let me know if you are still looking.  You can email at yooperjer@yahoo.com


----------

